# Umweltschutz in der Gaming-Branche: Ein brandaktuelles Thema



## PCGamesRedaktion (25. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Umweltschutz in der Gaming-Branche: Ein brandaktuelles Thema* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Umweltschutz in der Gaming-Branche: Ein brandaktuelles Thema*


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

Richtig rangehen an die Sache heißt aber auch vor allem die Klima Killer da ganz oben zu boykottieren.
Also allen voran China.
Da traut sich aber niemand ran, weil das würde ja an die eigene Sparbüchse/Börsen/Firmengewinne gehen.
Also suggeriert man den Menschen lieber das ein kleines Minniland wie Deutschland die ganze Welt retten könnte.
Was für eine verlogene Welt.
Und viele fallen darauf herein.


----------



## ArtemisAirsoft (25. September 2021)

Umweltschutz in St. für mich nur draufzahlen egal wo bei Strom Auto 🚗 usw gemacht wird aber nix weder Bäume werden gepflanzt noch wird der ÖPNV so ausgebaut das man auch im 4 Uhr ⏰ bei der Arbeit sein kann weder noch kann sich eine normale Familie ein Elektro Auto leisten


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Richtig rangehen an die Sache heißt aber auch vor allem die Klima Killer da ganz oben zu boykottieren.
> Also allen voran China.
> Da traut sich aber niemand ran, weil das würde ja an die eigene Sparbüchse/Börsen/Firmengewinne gehen.
> Also suggeriert man den Menschen lieber das ein kleines Minniland wie Deutschland die ganze Welt retten könnte.
> ...


Pro Kopf ist China sicher nicht an der Spitze.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Pro Kopf ist China sicher nicht an der Spitze.


Tolles Argument für Pro China.


ArtemisAirsoft schrieb:


> Umweltschutz in St. für mich nur draufzahlen egal wo bei Strom Auto 🚗 usw gemacht wird aber nix weder Bäume werden gepflanzt noch wird der ÖPNV so ausgebaut das man auch im 4 Uhr ⏰ bei der Arbeit sein kann weder noch kann sich eine normale Familie ein Elektro Auto leisten


Das interessiert doch auch keinen. Hauptsache die Ideologie wird oben gehalten und den Menschen wird etwas suggeriert.

Und bei den E-Autos fragt ja auch niemand wo der Strom herkommt. Natürlich aus der Steckdose. Und wo die Akkus her kommen und wie diese Produziert werden und später entsorgt werden interessiert auch niemanden, usw..


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Tolles Argument für Pro China.
> 
> Das interessiert doch auch keinen. Hauptsache die Ideologie wird oben gehalten und den Menschen wird etwas suggeriert.


Ist es ?
So wird es auch bei uns gemacht, sämtliche "Gesamtschäden" werden einfach auf Alle abgewälzt, egal wie bemüht oder auch nicht jeder Einzelne mit dem Thema umgeht.



Batze schrieb:


> Und bei den E-Autos fragt ja auch niemand wo der Strom herkommt. Natürlich aus der Steckdose. Und wo die Akkus her kommen und wie diese Produziert werden und später entsorgt werden interessiert auch niemanden, usw..


Das ist hart definiert, aber leider nur zu wahr.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Tolles Argument für Pro China.


Äh...Es ging mir darum, dass es auch nicht nur China als Umweltsünder gibt.
Aber du darfst gerne alle Produkte aus China boykottieren.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Äh...Es ging mir darum, dass es auch nicht nur China als Umweltsünder gibt.


Das ist wohl jeden klar. Hätte man aber auch anders formulieren können. Aber hast natürlich recht und da bin ich auch bei dir. Nur China ist eben die Spitze des Berges. USA Russland usw. hätte man ganz klar auch aufzählen können. Auch ebenfalls Länder wo sich keiner rantraut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber du darfst gerne alle Produkte aus China boykottieren.


Aber die Westanbieter die dort einkaufen/fertigen nicht vergessen !


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber die Westanbieter die dort einkaufen/fertigen nicht vergessen !


Und genau da sitzt das Problem.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und genau da sitzt das Problem.


Die schummeln sich nämlich auch nur ihre Bilanzen schön indem sie die Probleme umverlagern.

Wenn man sich nicht jede/jede 2. Generation neu kaufen muß (gilt für sämtliche Microelektronik) kann jeder zumindest etwas behutsamer mit der Umwelt umgehen.
Von ultrabillig Elektroschrott sollte man eh die Finger lassen.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2021)

Es ist doch im Prinzip "egal" wer dafür verantwortlich ist. Schuldzuweisungen sind hier echt was komisches. Es wird auch immer so weitergemacht. Denn auch "wir", ach so sauberen westlichen Industrieländer profitieren davon.
Das ist das Problem der kuzen Lebensspanne der Menschen: Man lebt ja nur ein paar Jahe un in denen steht der (komerzielle) Wohlstand an erster Stelle. Vor der Gesundheit des nächsten oder gar der Umwelt. Da nehme ich mich selber an der Nase.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2021)

oh kommt schon, China ist man nicht das dreckigste Übel auf der Welt, sie haben eben nur die meisten Menschen im Land, wenn man das berücksichtigen würde, sieht eshalt anders aus:

purer Ausstoß
China 27,92
USA 14,5
Deutschland 1,93

pro Kopf (Einwohner)

USA 16,14
Deutschland 9,15
China 7,95

Ländergröße

Deutschland 357.386 km² / 1,93 = 5,4
China 9.597.000 km² / 27,92 = 2,9
USA 9.834.000 km² / 14,5 = 1,47

Wenn wir dann noch einrechnen würden, dass gerade wir europäer bzw Deutschen extrem viel in china herstellen lassen und zu uns importieren, wäre Deutschland ein richtiges Drecksloch in der realen Statistik.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und genau da sitzt das Problem.


Das heißt dann ja - da Deutschland ebne auch zum "Westen" gehört - daß wir doch "die Welt retten könnten", wenn wir zB entsprechende Import Gesetze verabschieden würden - idealerweise natürlich direkt in der EU.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. September 2021)

_"Um den Klimawandel auf allen Ebenen zu bekämpfen, ist aber nicht zuletzt die Verantwortung jedes Einzelnen gefragt. Doch wie? Ein erster Schritt tätig zu werden, kann beispielsweise darin bestehen, den eigenen CO2-Gaming-Fußabdruck zu ermitteln. Wie lange spiele ich am Tag und auf welchen Geräten? Wie viel Strom verbrauchen diese Geräte? 
Würden alle Spielerinnen und Spieler immer wieder mal über diese und ähnliche Fragen nachdenken und ihre Handeln entsprechend anpassen, wäre zweifelsohne ein weiterer wichtiger Schritt getan."_

Wurde in die Bilanz auch alles weitere ein- und gegengerechnet?
Etwa die Tonnen an Klamotten die die Redakteure so einkaufen?
Ich habe mich schon vor zwei Jahrzehnten aus diesem Rad verabschiedet (es wird nur das nötigste ersetzt) und mein Youngtimer, schlägt auch den regelmäßigen Autokauf/Leasing bei weitem und mein uralt Smartphone wird nur ersetzt, wenn die wichtigsten Apps nicht mehr funktionieren wollen. (das alles lange bevor Klima "in" wurde)
Ich kann mir also einen Haufen Gaming-Hardware leisten und theoretisch die Kiste rund um die Uhr bei voller Leistung laufen lassen und werde höchstwahrscheinlich immer noch umweltfreundlicher durch die Gegend zuckeln, als besagte Autoren.
Leider ist aber auch in dieser Hinsicht die (Möchtegern) Selbstkasteiung völlig sinnbefreit, wenn im Gegenzug ganze Mining Rigs am Ende der Welt 24/7 laufen, während ich darauf achten soll auch ja die Grafikkarte so sparsam wie möglich einzusetzen.

Tja sorry, die Koboldin wirds halt doch nicht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. September 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> oh kommt schon, China ist man nicht das dreckigste Übel auf der Welt, sie haben eben nur die meisten Menschen im Land, wenn man das berücksichtigen würde, sieht eshalt anders aus:
> 
> purer Ausstoß
> China 27,92
> ...


China baut im Gegensatz zu uns aber weiterhin fröhlich Kohlekraftwerke.
_"Im vergangenen Jahr wurden Kohlekraftwerke mit einer Gesamtkapazität von 38,4 Gigawatt ans Netz genommen, mehr als dreimal so viel wie im Rest der Welt zusammen. Laut einem Bericht der Expertengruppe Carbon Tracker vom Juni plant das Land zudem 368 neue Kraftwerke mit einer Kapazität von 187 Gigawatt"_
Aber hey...immerhin hören sie mit der Förderung von Kohlekraftwerken im Ausland auf.
Ups.
Die sind ja bis jetzt gar nicht in die Berechnung auf den chinesischen Ausstoß drauf gerechnet worden.
So was aber auch!


hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wenn wir dann noch einrechnen würden, dass gerade wir europäer bzw Deutschen extrem viel in china herstellen lassen und zu uns importieren, wäre Deutschland ein richtiges Drecksloch in der realen Statistik.


Exportnation Deutschland sagt dir was?
Wenn wir unsere hier hergestellten Produkte gegenrechnen würden, könnten wir sogar besser wegkommen.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> oh kommt schon, China ist man nicht das dreckigste Übel auf der Welt, sie haben eben nur die meisten Menschen im Land, wenn man das berücksichtigen würde, sieht eshalt anders aus:
> 
> purer Ausstoß
> China 27,92
> ...


Eine ziemliche Milchmädchenrechnung.
Endscheidend ist das Gesamte und nicht Pro Kopf.
Der Arme Inuit der mal auf 100 Quadratkilometer seinen Motorschlitten anwirft, wo er ganz alleine mit seiner Familie wohnt, wäre demnach der Größte Luftverpester der Welt pro Kopf.
Solche Rechnungen können eben auch nur von den Grünen kommen.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2021)

Wo ist das Problem beim Stromverbrauch, wenn es bald alle nur noch Wind-Wasser-Solar/Wasserstoff/Bioanlagen nutzen - ist der Strom dann schön sauber und kein Problem mehr. Momentan ist ja "nur" das Problem, dass der Umstieg auf sauber nicht richtig klappt, da um die dreckigen Kraftwerke von der Leistungserzeugung auszugleichen schon nen Mammutprojekt wäre. eigentlich müsste auf jedes Dach ne Solaranlage - gleichzeitig müsste man aber auch schauen, ob diese Fläche dann andere Negativeinwirkungen hat, zb die Erderwärmung, weil Solardächer dunkler sind und sich mehr aufheizen, ähnlich dem Klimaeffekt der schmelzenden Pole, die mit weißem Eis weniger wärmestrahlung generieren, als wenn diese aufgetaut sind und dort dann normaler Boden sichtbar wird.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem beim Stromverbrauch, wenn es bald alle nur noch Wind-Wasser-Solar/Wasserstoff/Bioanlagen nutzen - ist der Strom dann schön sauber und kein Problem mehr. Momentan ist ja "nur" das Problem, dass der Umstieg auf sauber nicht richtig klappt, da um die dreckigen Kraftwerke von der Leistungserzeugung auszugleichen schon nen Mammutprojekt wäre. eigentlich müsste auf jedes Dach ne Solaranlage - gleichzeitig müsste man aber auch schauen, ob diese Fläche dann andere Negativeinwirkungen hat, zb die Erderwärmung, weil Solardächer dunkler sind und sich mehr aufheizen, ähnlich dem Klimaeffekt der schmelzenden Pole, die mit weißem Eis weniger wärmestrahlung generieren, als wenn diese aufgetaut sind und dort dann normaler Boden sichtbar wird.


Schöner Gedanke.
Und wer soll das bezahlen?
Man mag es zwar nicht gerne hören, aber für das Klima beste sind immer noch AKWs.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Eine ziemliche Milchmädchenrechnung.
> Endscheidend ist das Gesamte und nicht Pro Kopf.
> Der Arme Inuit der mal auf 100 Quadratkilometer seinen Motorschlitten anwirft, wo er ganz alleine mit seiner Familie wohnt, wäre demnach der Größte Luftverpester der Welt pro Kopf.
> Solche Rechnungen können eben auch nur von den Grünen kommen.


Nö eben nicht.
Wenn ein mensch sauber oder dreckig Lebt wirkt es sich aus.
Wenn 10 Menschen sauber oder dreckiger leben, wirkt es sich mehr aus.
Wenn 1000 Menschen sauber oder dreckig leben wirkt es sich noch wesentlich mehr aus.

der eine inuit ist in jeder Rechnung irrelevant. Es ist egal, er der eine nen diesel benziner, nen stromer oder sonstwas fährt. der eine auf dem planeten - irrelevant.

Wir sind knappe 7,9Mrd Menschen auf der Erde. Da spielt dann sehr wohl jeder Mensch eine Rolle, aber auch, wie diese Masse sich verhält ud aufteilt. Die Chinesen sind deutlich mehr als es deutsche gibt. in ihrer Masse sind diese dreckiger von der Bilanz her, je Kopf gesehen ist jeder einzelne aber sauberer. Liegt auch mit daran, dass china viele Kohlekraftwerke schon wesentlich moderner gebaut und noch bauen wird, als unsere Uraltkraftwerke in Deutschland. Ebenso sind die chinesen weiter mit Elektro und Wasserstoffautos und lkw usw. Der Konsumverbrauch an sich ist bei den chinesen auch deutlich geringer, das meiste was die chinesen halt ins minus rückt ist die dreckige Produktion für europa und amerika usw. Die chinesen haben den vorteil, dass sie trotz ihrer masse wesentlich schneller politisch und wirtschaftlich reagieren können. warte mal 10jahre noch ab, dann wird sich china nch deutlicher von europa absetzen und plötzlich sind wir hier ein Land, dass entwicklungshilfe erbettelt. Wobei, wir bekommen ja jetzt schon entwicklungshilfen für deutsche Firmen in china...


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wenn 1000 Menschen sauber oder dreckig leben wirkt es sich noch wesentlich mehr aus.


Und wenn 100 Millionen Menschen Dreck leben, wie wirkt sich das aus?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. September 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem beim Stromverbrauch, wenn es bald alle nur noch Wind-Wasser-Solar/Wasserstoff/Bioanlagen nutzen - ist der Strom dann schön sauber und kein Problem mehr.


Und wie sieht das mit den Kosten/Nutzen/Umwelt Effekt nur von Solarzellen aus ?
Aber bitte immer schön mit der Belastung bei der Herstellung mit einbezogen, nur zu werten was da raus kommt ist nicht besonders "sauber".


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. September 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem beim Stromverbrauch, wenn es bald alle nur noch Wind-Wasser-Solar/Wasserstoff/Bioanlagen nutzen - ist der Strom dann schön sauber und kein Problem mehr. Momentan ist ja "nur" das Problem, dass der Umstieg auf sauber nicht richtig klappt, da um die dreckigen Kraftwerke von der Leistungserzeugung auszugleichen schon nen Mammutprojekt wäre. eigentlich müsste auf jedes Dach ne Solaranlage - gleichzeitig müsste man aber auch schauen, ob diese Fläche dann andere Negativeinwirkungen hat, zb die Erderwärmung, weil Solardächer dunkler sind und sich mehr aufheizen, ähnlich dem Klimaeffekt der schmelzenden Pole, die mit weißem Eis weniger wärmestrahlung generieren, als wenn diese aufgetaut sind und dort dann normaler Boden sichtbar wird.


Nur um es abzukürzen. Du sprichst wie auch immer formuliert vom "Grünen Wachstrum".  Diese Effekt ist allerdings innerhalb der Wissenschaft ( und zu der gehören nicht nur Klimaforscher    ) umstritten.





__





						Grünes Wachstum – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Dass jeder seinen Anteil hat, ist natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Allerdings sind die großen Jetset Sünder kaum zu belangen. Die interessiert es halt nicht, ob der Flug, die Yacht oder ihr fünf Meter TV enorme Mengen Klimagase emittieren, oder bei der Herstellung unnötige Ressourcen verbraucht werden. Sie werden das auch in Zukunft bezahlen können.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. September 2021)

In der Liste der dollen Öko-Spiele fehlt noch "Das Erbe".  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also suggeriert man den Menschen lieber das ein kleines Minniland wie Deutschland die ganze Welt retten könnte.


Woher nimmst du eigentlich immer diese Behauptung? Die hast du ja nicht zum ersten Mal vom Stapel gelassen.  

Erkläre mir bitte in wenigen Worten, wo genau und inwiefern suggeriert wird, dass Deutschland die Welt retten könnte.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollen wir das wirklich?


----------



## hawkytonk (25. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es ist doch im Prinzip "egal" wer dafür verantwortlich ist. Schuldzuweisungen sind hier echt was komisches. Es wird auch immer so weitergemacht. Denn auch "wir", ach so sauberen westlichen Industrieländer profitieren davon.
> Das ist das Problem der kuzen Lebensspanne der Menschen: Man lebt ja nur ein paar Jahe un in denen steht der (komerzielle) Wohlstand an erster Stelle. Vor der Gesundheit des nächsten oder gar der Umwelt. Da nehme ich mich selber an der Nase.


Naja, es geht bei der Diskussion (eigentlich) ja nicht um Schuldzuweisungen, sondern um das Trennen von sinnvollen und unsinnigen Methoden zum Umweltschutz*. in dem Zuge sind Vorreiter-Überlegungen für Deutschland (als angeblich so großen Umweltsünder**) Käse, wenn die wesentlich größeren Umweltsünder China, Indien, USA, Russland nix/wenig für Umweltschutz tun. 

*(Oder zumindest der Vermeidung von Ressourcenverschwendung / weniger Anhäufung von Müll.)
**(Natürlich 'darf' sich auch Deutschland/deutsche Firmen gerne in Bezug auf Müll-Produktion oder Verschmutzung bessern.)


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Schöner Gedanke.
> Und wer soll das bezahlen?


AVU Gevelsberg: https://www.avu.de/grünstrom

+ 2,-€/Monat bis 5.000 Kilowattstunde (kWh) ; für jede weitere kWh 0,60 Cent

Das sind gerade mal 24 € im Jahr. In Zeiten von Netflix, Spotify, Prime & Mobildaten Verträgen, damit man unterwegs unbedingt YouTube Videos gucken kann, ist das lächerlich.


----------



## JohnGee (26. September 2021)

Haltet bitte Politik aus eurer Seite raus, man möchte im Leben noch Bereich und Hobbys haben, wo man von der SCHEISS REALITÄT mal abschalten kann. 

Niemand braucht PC Spiele zum überleben, und euch eure Arbeit, euer PCGames Print Heft, diese Webseite, ist klimatechnisch schlecht und schädlich.

Ich möchter eure Dienste genießen und jeden Tag eure Webseite besuchen, aber unbeschwert.

Wem Klimaschutz sooooo wichtig ist (wie dem PCGames Redakteur/in), der sollte mit dem PC Spiele zocken aufhören, fürs Klima.


----------



## RoteRosen (26. September 2021)

Das Problem ist, dass die ganzen Staaten vorheucheln, dass Globalisierung und Zusammenarbeit wichtig ist, dabei sind am Ende des Tages immer nur die staatlichen Interessen wichtig und genau so handelt auch jeder Staat.

China ist von den global Playern derzeit das Land was am besten aufgestellt ist für den Umbau auf nachhaltige Energien und wird den westlichen Staaten in den nächsten 10 Jahren massiv den Rang ablaufen (wobei sie es bereits machen).
Lustig zu sehen wie hier ernsthaft Leute sind die meinen China wäre das Problem, aber naja, wenn man sich nicht informiert und nur irgendeine Scheiße nachplappert die einem auf Facebook und Youtube erzählt wird ist das ja kein Wunder. Typisches Merkmal unserer heutigen Gesellschaft: Zu allem eine Meinung ,aber von nichts eine Ahnung haben.

Die G7 Staaten sind das Problem, da diese ihre Macht behalten und den Imperialismus nicht aufgeben wollen. Denn oh wei, oh wei, was wäre wenn auf einmal in Afrika die Menschen 10€ die Stunde verdienen würden? Ja genau, dann würden wir reichen Weststaaten auf einmal 3000€ für unsere Playstation 5 bezahlen und ein Mittelklasse PC würde auf einmal 10.000€ kosten, dass kann ja nicht angehen 
Solange die Leute weiterhin denken, dass irgendjemand Interesse an Gleichberechtigung hat wird sich an dem System auch nichts ändern.

Hier mal noch ein paar Zahlen und nachfolgend ein Link zu der realen Situation des Energiesektors in China:

G7 Staaten: 770 Millionen Einwohner  -  10.949.414 GG Co² 
China:          1440 Millionen Einwohner  - 13.067.691 GG Co²

Hier sind vor allem Kanada ( 38M - 780.000 GG Co²) und die USA ( 331M  -  6.444.396 GG Co²) zu nennen, ansonsten würde unsere Bilanz deutlich besser ausschauen. Trotzdem lächerlich und zeigt deutlich auf, dass hinter dem Bla-Bla bezüglich Klimaschutz 0 steht und wir bei gleicher Einwohnerzahl wie China deutlich mehr Co² ausstoßen würden. Daher sind wir diejenigen die mal aus den puschen kommen müssen.
Weiterhin sind in den Zahlen von China bereits die Werte NACHDEM der Import von Müll aus dem Ausland gestoppt wurde, hier müsste man also in die Statistik der G7 noch den Müll (und der Transport nicht zu vergessen) mit einbeziehen den wir nach Indien, Malaysia und Co. exportieren und dann sieht es mit unserer Klimabilanz extrem schlecht aus. Dann landen die G7 bei 25 GG Co², also mehr als das Doppelte pro Kopf als in Fernost.

Und hier noch ein Link zum Energiesektor: Chinas Energiesystem

Ansonsten bleibt nur zum Thema zu sagen: Ich nutze kein Social-Media (die Server verbrauchen massiv Energie), keine Clouds (das gleiche Spiel wie bei SM), mache keine Krypto, kaufe mir ein neues Handy nur wenn das alte kaputt ist und spiele Spiele immer im Offline Modus. Bei allem was eine permanente Verbindung zum Internet voraussetzt benutze ich einen Crack und mein PC hat kein Bling Bling. Mehr kann ich von meiner Seite auch nicht mehr machen um die Situation nicht zu verschlimmern.


----------



## Basileukum (26. September 2021)

Mein Gott, es ist halt Brechreizpropaganda. Man sieht nun halt verstärkt das Medium Videospiele als Objekt, welches propagandistisch noch zuwenig erschloßen ist. Im Gegensatz zum Fernsehen, Hellywood, Musik, Radio, Print, Schule, Social Media etc. wo das schon optimiert ist.  

Beim Gaming will ich Spaß haben und mich nicht da auch noch von politisch belanglosen Themen (von denen man halt gerade meint diese seien "weltbewegend", in der eigenen Kinderwelt eventuell, wirkliche Probleme und Lösungen werden natürlich vermieden) von irgendwelchen ideologischen Gruppierungen anwidern lassen. 

Zwei Themen finde ich da besonders lustig. Erstens das Thema Wasserhysterie in einem Land wie Deutschland, man tut gerade so, als ob man in der Wüste lebt, dabei können wir hier im wahrsten Sinne aus dem vollen schöpfen. Zweitens das Energiethema. Energie ist in unserem System unendlich und wandelt nur ihre Form. Um beides als knappes Gut darzustellen haben die Bolschewiken den lustigen Plan entwickelt beides immer weiter zu verteuern, denn was teuer ist, das muß knapp sein? Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Worrel (26. September 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Zwei Themen finde ich da besonders lustig. Erstens das Thema Wasserhysterie in einem Land wie Deutschland, man tut gerade so, als ob man in der Wüste lebt, dabei können wir hier im wahrsten Sinne aus dem vollen schöpfen.


Stellenweise nicht. (zB wegen zu hoher Nitratbelastung)
sehr viel mehr Text hier:








						Trockenheit in Deutschland – Fragen und Antworten
					

Was bedeuten Trockenheit und Dürre für Vegetation, Grundwasser und Landwirtschaft? Ist das bereits der Klimawandel? Und wie können wir uns anpassen?




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				





Basileukum schrieb:


> Zweitens das Energiethema. Energie ist in unserem System unendlich und wandelt nur ihre Form.


Öl ist nicht unendlich.
Gas ist nicht unendlich.
Holz muß wieder aufgeforstet werden.
Was man auch immer an Material zum Bau von Energiegewinnungsanlagen braucht, ist endlich oder muß wieder aufgeforstet werden.

Wenn man endlose Energie anzapfen will, geht es genau darum, erneuerbare Energien zu verwenden, was dann zB beim Stromlieferanten, beim Internetprovider, beim Streamingprovider ein Thema ist. (Apple /iTunes setzt zB zu ~80% auf erneuerbare Energien)


----------



## Basileukum (26. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stellenweise nicht. (zB wegen zu hoher Nitratbelastung)
> sehr viel mehr Text hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Wir machen jetzt hier kein Faß auf, wie Ministerien mittlerweile ebenfalls ideologisch unterwandert sind und das Ausspucken was in den Zeitgeist paßt, anstatt den Staat zu verwalten. Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt nicht die Nerfen hier jeden Teil deines Beitrages auseinanderzunehmen. Aber zum Öl gibts hier n Schmakerl.

Zum Öl:
_Mit der heutigen Vorlage des “Medium-Term Oil Market Report” erinnert die Internationale Energieagentur (IEA) indirekt auch an eines der größten Umweltmärchen der vergangenen Jahrzehnte. Binnen 20 Jahren, so prophezeiten Wissenschaftler 1972 in ihrem Bericht zur “Lage der Menschheit”, werde das Erdöl zur Neige gegangen sein. *(Ja, richtig gelesen, wir haben seit 29 Jahren kein Erdöl mehr, ich habe es zwar nicht festgestellt, als ich das letzte mal beim Tanken war, aber was solls. Die Wissenschaft ist ja heute die Kirche von gestern, was die sagen muß ja wahr sein, ich hol mal n Goldstück, dann gehts  nach meinem Ableben schneller in den Wissenschaftshimmel.)*_


----------



## RoteRosen (26. September 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Wir machen jetzt hier kein Faß auf, wie Ministerien mittlerweile ebenfalls ideologisch unterwandert sind und das Ausspucken was in den Zeitgeist paßt, anstatt den Staat zu verwalten. Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt nicht die Nerfen hier jeden Teil deines Beitrages auseinanderzunehmen. Aber zum Öl gibts hier n Schmakerl.
> 
> Zum Öl:
> _Mit der heutigen Vorlage des “Medium-Term Oil Market Report” erinnert die Internationale Energieagentur (IEA) indirekt auch an eines der größten Umweltmärchen der vergangenen Jahrzehnte. Binnen 20 Jahren, so prophezeiten Wissenschaftler 1972 in ihrem Bericht zur “Lage der Menschheit”, werde das Erdöl zur Neige gegangen sein. *(Ja, richtig gelesen, wir haben seit 29 Jahren kein Erdöl mehr, ich habe es zwar nicht festgestellt, als ich das letzte mal beim Tanken war, aber was solls. Die Wissenschaft ist ja heute die Kirche von gestern, was die sagen muß ja wahr sein, ich hol mal n Goldstück, dann gehts  nach meinem Ableben schneller in den Wissenschaftshimmel.)*_


Mit dem Zitat hast du dich mal sowas von selbst ins Abseits katapultiert  Du kritisierst Worrel, weil er eine staatliche Quelle zitiert und du zitierst eine Quelle der Energie-Lobby? Wow......
Ja du hast absolut Recht, die Kapitalisten der OPEC haben 0! Interesse an Geld, die wollen die Welt zu einem besseren Ort machen....Gab ja keinen Blei-Skandal....Oder Ozon....Ach und was sonst noch, alles eine Illusion gewesen. Venezuela wurde ja nicht von den Öl-Staaten so zerrissen, dass es von dem reichsten Land der Welt zu einem der ärmsten wurde.


Btw: Das Zitat ist noch nicht einmal richtig, aber naja. Wie ich bereits vorher geschrieben habe


> Typisches Merkmal unserer heutigen Gesellschaft: Zu allem eine Meinung ,aber von nichts eine Ahnung haben.


Jede Wette, du hast noch nicht einmal das Buch daheim oder hast eine Ahnung was der Inhalt davon ist, ansonsten würdest du nicht so ein unreflektiertes Kommentar von dir geben. Und noch eine darauf: Dass du noch nicht einmal weißt was der Club of Rome ist, musst du garantiert erst mal googlen (erkennt man schon an deinem Zitat, brauchst also nicht leugnen).

Sorry aber wenn man diskutiert dann sollte man seine Quellen und Meinungen auch ordentlich überprüfen und nicht so eine "Querdenker" Aussage hier reinpacken.
Diskutieren, schön und gut, aber dann bitte bei so ernsten Themen auch die Zeit nehmen und erst einmal einlesen/querlesen.


----------



## Worrel (26. September 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Wir machen jetzt hier kein Faß auf, wie Ministerien mittlerweile ebenfalls ideologisch unterwandert sind und das Ausspucken was in den Zeitgeist paßt, anstatt den Staat zu verwalten. Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt nicht die Nerfen hier jeden Teil deines Beitrages auseinanderzunehmen. Aber zum Öl gibts hier n Schmakerl.
> 
> Zum Öl:
> _Mit der heutigen Vorlage des “Medium-Term Oil Market Report” erinnert die Internationale Energieagentur (IEA) indirekt auch an eines der größten Umweltmärchen der vergangenen Jahrzehnte. Binnen 20 Jahren, so prophezeiten Wissenschaftler 1972 in ihrem Bericht zur “Lage der Menschheit”, werde das Erdöl zur Neige gegangen sein. *(Ja, richtig gelesen, wir haben seit 29 Jahren kein Erdöl mehr, ich habe es zwar nicht festgestellt, als ich das letzte mal beim Tanken war, aber was solls. Die Wissenschaft ist ja heute die Kirche von gestern, was die sagen muß ja wahr sein, ich hol mal n Goldstück, dann gehts  nach meinem Ableben schneller in den Wissenschaftshimmel.)*_


Komisch, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, eine zeitliche Angabe zum Öl-Ende gemacht zu haben ...

... es gibt nun mal nur x Liter Öl - irgendwann™ IST das alle. => endlich.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

Es wird immer gern so getan, als ob der Mensch absichtlich all diese bösen Dinge tut (die Umwelt zerstören, Kriege anzetteln, Morden usw.), und als ob er erst seit gestern wüsste, dass er für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich ist. Doch genau da liegt der Fehler in der Matrix. Ich glaube, der Grund weshalb wir nicht mit aller Kraft versuchen, den Umweltschutz zu unterstützen ist der, dass wir ihn zum Teil ganz einfach ablehnen. Der Planet ist nicht "nur" nett, er kann auch manchmal ganz schön gefährlich sein. Wieso sollte ich etwas meinem bedingungslosen Schutz unterstellen, von dem ich nicht mal weiß, ob es mich nicht später das eigene Leben kostet? Ich fürchte, da erwartet ihr zu viel von mir.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Es wird immer gern so getan, als ob der Mensch absichtlich all diese bösen Dinge tut (die Umwelt zerstören, Kriege anzetteln, Morden usw.), und als ob er erst seit gestern wüsste, dass er für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich ist. Doch genau da liegt der Fehler in der Matrix. Ich glaube, der Grund weshalb wir nicht mit aller Kraft versuchen, den Umweltschutz zu unterstützen ist der, dass wir ihn zum Teil ganz einfach ablehnen. Der Planet ist nicht "nur" nett, er kann auch manchmal ganz schön gefährlich sein. Wieso sollte ich etwas meinem bedingungslosen Schutz unterstellen, von dem ich nicht mal weiß, ob es mich nicht später das eigene Leben kostet? Ich fürchte, da erwartet ihr zu viel von mir.


Ich verstehe den Kommentar gerade nicht. Berichtige mich, wenn ich jetzt falsch liege, aber willst du damit sagen, dass der Mensch den Umweltschutz ablehnt, weil die Natur einen so oder so killen kann?


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Kommentar gerade nicht. Berichtige mich, wenn ich jetzt falsch liege, aber willst du damit sagen, dass der Mensch den Umweltschutz ablehnt, weil die Natur einen so oder so killen kann?


Jein, eher sowas wie: Es macht für jemanden reichlich wenig Sinn die Umwelt zu "schützen", wenn er findet, sie müsse eigentlich beherrscht und kontrolliert werden. Klingt verrückt, ich weiß.


----------



## Worrel (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Jein, eher sowas wie: Es macht für jemanden reichlich wenig Sinn die Umwelt zu "schützen", wenn er findet, sie müsse eigentlich beherrscht und kontrolliert werden. Klingt verrückt, ich weiß.


Finde ich einen abwegigen Gedankengang.

Da finde ich es eher nachvollziehbar, daß die Welt aus unserer persönlichen Sicht unendlich scheint, so daß wir einzelnen auf das Ganze keinen Einfluß haben können, wahrscheinlicher.
Und auch Milchmädchen"Rechnungen" wie: "Ich fahr einen Diesel, aber nennenswert mehr Staub atmen mußte ich bisher nicht".


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Finde ich einen abwegigen Gedankengang.


Ohne es vielleicht selbst realisiert zu haben, hat er ja in seinem Grundpost #36, eine darwinistische und auch dezent archaische Sichtweise beschrieben. Und in Teilen würde ich dem sogar zustimmen. Vieles von den Dingen die wir tun, kann man getrost als Ersatzleistung zum Jagen und Sammeln sehen.


----------



## huenni87 (27. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Komisch, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, eine zeitliche Angabe zum Öl-Ende gemacht zu haben ...
> 
> ... es gibt nun mal nur x Liter Öl - irgendwann™ IST das alle. => endlich.



Es geht doch eher drum, dass auch wir in den 90ern schon gesagt bekommen haben, wenn ihr nicht was tut, wenn sich nichts ändert ist in x Jahren Schluss. Das zeigt das Zitat zum ausgehenden Öl ganz gut. Auch ich habe damals als Erstwähler meine Stimme den Grünen gegeben. Wir haben in der Schule Projekte gehabt, in der Regel eher in Richtung Umweltschutz, was haben wir da alles ausgearbeitet. Nur hatten wir halt kein Internet und die Presse hats nicht interessiert. Demnach hatten wir keine Bühne so wie die Jugendlichen heute. Es gab schon immer Organisationen die sich für Klima und Umwelt eingesetzt haben und in den vergangenen Jahren ist auch wahnsinnig viel passiert. Das blenden ja gerne alle Weltuntergangsfanatiker aus. Wenn ich bedenke wie wir geheizt haben und wie schmutzig unsere Gewässer hier waren. Ganze Grundstücke von Industrie verseucht und unbewohnbar. All das wurde angegangen und geändert und das hat alles ne Menge Geld und Arbeit gekostet und zwar von den Leuten denen man heute vorwirft faul aufm Arsch zu sitzen und nix zu tun. Und ja, spätestens nachdem ich meine Rechnungen selbst bezahlen musste habe ich auch aufgehört die Grünen zu wählen.

Heißt nicht das es einfach so weiter gehen soll. Aber ich würde mir wünschen das man mehr in Dialog geht statt nur stumpf aufeinander einzudreschen wer jetzt der Böse Bube in der Geschichte ist.


----------



## Worrel (27. September 2021)

huenni87 schrieb:


> ... Weltuntergangsfanatiker ...


Du findest es also normal, daß Arktis & die Gletscher komplett abzuschmelzen drohen, daß die Durschnittstemperatur des Planeten sich kontinuierlich erhöht, daß es mehr Extremwetter gibt, immer öfter Temperaturrekorde gebrochen werden, die Korallenriffe absterben, weil sich das Meer so sehr erwärmt, Permafrostböden auftauen, Golfstrom & Jetstream sich verändern, ... alle diese Effekte, die eindeutig auf Gefahren des Klimawandels hinweisen/Teil davon sind ...

Aber stimmt schon, einfach mal alles als "Fanatismus" abtun - ne, was ist die Temperatur heute wieder fanatistisch ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du findest es also normal, daß Arktis & die Gletscher komplett abzuschmelzen drohen, daß die Durschnittstemperatur des Planeten sich kontinuierlich erhöht, daß es mehr Extremwetter gibt, immer öfter Temperaturrekorde gebrochen werden, die Korallenriffe absterben, weil sich das Meer so sehr erwärmt, Permafrostböden auftauen, Golfstrom & Jetstream sich verändern, ... alle diese Effekte, die eindeutig auf Gefahren des Klimawandels hinweisen/Teil davon sind ...


Wenn man das nicht ausschließlich über eine kurze Zeitspanne betrachtet könnte es in der Tat "normal" sein.
Die These das es gut zusammenpasst ist ähnlich wie beim Ausschnitt eines Sinus dessen Frequenz man nicht kennt.

Eine Eintagsfliege zB. würde sagen: "Winter ? Alles nur Mythos ! Lege mir Beweise vor!"  

Das Problem ist das alle Seiten Interessengesteuert sind, weil am jeweiligen Dogma kräftig Geld dran hängt, dadurch das sogar Daten "angepasst" werden wird es zunehmend problematischer.


----------



## Worrel (27. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn man das nicht ausschließlich über eine kurze Zeitspanne betrachtet könnte es in der Tat "normal" sein.
> Die These das es gut zusammenpasst ist ähnlich wie beim Ausschnitt eines Sinus dessen Frequenz man nicht kennt.
> 
> Eine Eintagsfliege zB. würde sagen: "Winter ? Alles nur Mythos ! Lege mir Beweise vor!"


"könnte". 
Wenn es nicht in der Geschwindigkeit passieren würde.
Und wenn es nicht von den großen Zyklen her eigentlich zur Zeit eher kälter werden sollte.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das alle Seiten Interessengesteuert sind, weil am jeweiligen Dogma kräftig Geld dran hängt, dadurch das sogar Daten "angepasst" werden wird es zunehmend problematischer.


Scheinbar scheint es mehr Geld zu bringen, Anti-Grünen Kampagnen wie #GrünerMist bundesweit(!) zu plakatieren ...

Aber gut, mal Butter bei die Fische: Beim IPCC sind sich tausende internationale Wissenschaftler einig, daß der Klimawandel existiert, menschengemacht ist und man schleunigst was dagegen unternehmen sollte.
Wer "steuert deren Interessen"?

btw:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIO6Dl2wO9I:1750

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RoteRosen (27. September 2021)

Noch eine sehr aktuelle Ergänzung zum Thema China/Umweltschutz.









						Probleme für IT-Industrie: Wochenlange Stromabschaltung in China
					

China schaltet den Strom in diversen Regionen regelmäßig ab und stellt die IT-Industrie vor neue Probleme. Erste Firmen ziehen Konsequenzen.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Die News ist auch nicht 100% richtig, aber im groben korrekt, ihr müsstet für genauere Angaben einmal selbst im Web suchen.

Im Anhang für alle die Mandarin lesen können einmal die offiziellen Dokumente.

Ich finde den Ansatz sehr gut auch wenn es im ersten Moment sehr extrem wirkt und bitte immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Rohstoffpreise derzeit sehr hoch sind.
Das wird jetzt aber auch dazu führen, dass die Halbleiter/Hardwarekomponenten noch teurer werden, also können wir uns auf eine noch längere Zeitspanne mit diesen hohen Hardwarepreisen gewöhnen.


----------



## devilsreject (27. September 2021)

Was mich nervt ist das man mittlerweile immer und überall über das Klima diskutieren muss. Das Ganze artet mittlerweile in einer Radikalität aus, dass kann nicht gesund sein. Es ist doch vollkommen klar das jeder Mensch ein Interesse daran haben sollte Umwelt zu schützen. Auch klar ist aber das der Mensch letzlich das kauft was man ihm vorsetzt und das benutzt was Sinn macht. Stichwort Autos. Diesel und Beziner haben sich durchgesetzt weil sie schlicht das bessere Antriebskonzepz sind, jetzt wäre es also logisch anzunehmen man schaut auf einen Diesel der Strecke und Lasten kann und dafür eine Alternative baut. Bekommen haben wir ein Elektroauto mit einer Reichweite um den eigenen Körper mit mittlerweile in Teilen Ladekosten die höher ausfallen als der Liter Diesel an der Zapfsäule. 

Was ich meine ist, wir Menschen können nicht erwarten das wir anderen den Luxus und die Errungenschaften verbieten und die Menschen damit glücklich sind. Viel sinniger wäre technologische Entwicklungen zu schaffen die den Luxus verbessern oder zumindest in Art und Güte halten können und dabei sauber werden. Das passiert aber nicht durch eine Co2 Steuer die am Ende Zweckentfremdet irgendwo landet aber nicht in der Natur. 

FastFoodKetten, Kreuzfahrtreisen zum Beispiel, wie viele andere Dinge auch, fressen Resourccen ohne Ende, da geht aber keiner dran. Ne man meint sogar das ein Kreuzfahrtschiff mit Gas betrieben klimaneutral werden würde. Vom Bau des Schiffes bishin zur täglichen Versorgung der Gäste am Ende redet man garnicht. perse könnten die Schiffe über Nacht weg und es würde keinem was fehlen. Man da werden wir superreiche sogar Whiskeys aus Schottland per FLugzeug an den nächsten Hafen des Schiffes geliefert, aber nee der böse kleine Mann, der ist Schuld an der Umweltzerstörung. 

Einkaufen sollen wir in Zukunft verpackunslos, wie man den ganzen Mist nach Hause transportiert im schlecht fahrenden überfühlten ÖPNV, joar da redet dann auch keiner von. Jeder hier benutzt ne Grafikkarte, geht die hoch kommt die meist in den Müll, die wird nicht repariert oder so, lohnt sich ja nicht. Achso und Strohhalme sind ja ohnhein besser aus Papier, denn Papier ist unendlich vorhanden und schont das Klima. Plastik als ohnehin Abfallprodukt der weiterführenden Industrie müssen wir verbieten, lieber die Abfälle selbst direkt ins Meer kippen.... 

Was wir erleben ist keine Klima oder Umweltschutz sondern eine Riesengroße Umverteilung mit dem Etikett Klima! Umwelt retten sieht dann in der Realität vollkommen anders aus. Wenn ich schon höre wie Kinder gegen Eltern und Großeltern aufgehetzt werden, als ob diese nicht das bestmögliche für Kinder und Kindeskinder im SInn gehabt hätten, widerliche Endzeit Prpaganda.....


----------



## xaan (27. September 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> [...]


Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die Klimaschutzdebatte emüdend ist. Aber sie wird nicht mit solchem Nachdruck geführt um ein paar Leuten auf den Keks zu gehen. Sie wird mit solcher Vehemenz geführt, weil es um unsere *Lebensgrundlage* geht.

Es geht eben nicht um so etwas banales wie den Wald sauber halten. Es geht darum, dass wir *nicht *jedes Jahr solche Hochwasser wie kürzlich in Ahrweiler erleben. Es geht darum, dass uns *nicht *regelmäßige Dürren die Ernte verderben. Es geht darum, dass wir *keine *Flüchtlingsströme aus unbewohnbar gewordenen Landstrichen in Bewegung setzen. Wenn wir es nicht schaffen, die Erderwärmung auf 1,5 Grad zu begrenzen, dann *WIRD* das passieren.

All die Leute, die sich beschweren der Klimaschutz drohe ihnen etwas wegzunehmen müssen sich einfach mal gewahr werden: *Nichtstun wird ihnen noch viel, viel, viel mehr wegnehmen*. Wer ein Maximum unseres Wohlstands erhalten will, der kommt an Klimaschutz nicht vorbei. Wer nichts tut, der verspielt unsere Zukunft und den Wohlstand unserer Nation durch "Kopf in den Sand stecken".

2 Tage heftiger Regen in Ahrweiler haben 13 Milliarden Euro Schaden verursacht und zum Wideraufbau sind 30 Milliarden bereit. *Wie oft können wir uns das leisten?*
!!!

Klar gibt es Dinge die zu Ändern sinnvoller ist bzw. die eine schnellere Auswirkung haben. Aber es gibt auch Dinge, die man Leichter ändern kann als Andere. Vor allem im Hinblick auf den politischen Widerstand der Kopf-ind-den-Sand-Stecker, die nicht Müde werden irgendwelche vermeintlichen Heucheleien anzführen, um den Klimaschutz als Ganzen zu diskreditieren. "An die Kreuzfahrtschiffe geht keiner ran". "Verbrennungsmotoren haben sich durchgesetzt weil sie überlegen sind". Das ist zum Einen selbst heuchlerisch, denn durch Fehler in der Umsetzung ist nicht das Anliegen insgesamt falsch. Zum Anderen sind die Beispiele selbst auch nciht korrekt. Als Verbrennungsmotoren sich durchgesetzt haben, war die Alternative die Pferdekutsche. Das ist heute anders. Und die Alternativen sehen sich der Lobbymacht der großen Erdölkonzerne gegenüber. Davon abgesehen sehen Klimaschützer auch in Kreuzfahrtschiffen sicherlich ein Problem....es ist nur im Vergleich zu viel wichtigeren Faktoren nur ein klitzekleiner Nebenschauplatz.

Das gesagt: es gibt sicherlich noch ausreichend Videospiele in denen Klimaschutz keine Rolle spiel. Also ignorier doch einfach die Spiele, die dir nicht gefallen...


----------



## MarcHammel (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Jein, eher sowas wie: Es macht für jemanden reichlich wenig Sinn die Umwelt zu "schützen", wenn er findet, sie müsse eigentlich beherrscht und kontrolliert werden. Klingt verrückt, ich weiß.


Ich denke, das ist kein Herrschaftsgedanke, der da eine Rolle spielt. 

Vielmehr Unwissenheit, Ignoranz und Unvermögen, sich überhaupt vorzustellen, dass Ressourcen endlich sind. Unwissenheit darüber, wie viele Ressourcen wir bereits verbraucht haben. Und vor allem Ignoranz darüber, dass unsere rasche technische und kulturelle Entwicklung ihren Preis hat und wir nicht den Planeten, sondern uns selbst früher oder später kaputt machen. 

Ein Tröpfchen Gewohnheit spielt da auch rein. Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier und verzichtet ungern.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Es wird immer gern so getan, als ob der Mensch absichtlich all diese bösen Dinge tut (die Umwelt zerstören, Kriege anzetteln, Morden usw.), und als ob er erst seit gestern wüsste, dass er für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich ist. Doch genau da liegt der Fehler in der Matrix. Ich glaube, der Grund weshalb wir nicht mit aller Kraft versuchen, den Umweltschutz zu unterstützen ist der, dass wir ihn zum Teil ganz einfach ablehnen. Der Planet ist nicht "nur" nett, er kann auch manchmal ganz schön gefährlich sein. Wieso sollte ich etwas meinem bedingungslosen Schutz unterstellen, von dem ich nicht mal weiß, ob es mich nicht später das eigene Leben kostet? Ich fürchte, da erwartet ihr zu viel von mir.



du empfindest den planeten als bedrohung, den es - nun ja - gewissermaßen zu bekämpfen gilt?  versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du empfindest den planeten als bedrohung, den es - nun ja - gewissermaßen zu bekämpfen gilt?  versteh ich das richtig?


Ne, nur nicht unbedingt als "Mutter", die es zu beschützen gilt, unter Umständen. xD


----------



## xaan (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Es wird immer gern so getan, als ob der Mensch absichtlich all diese bösen Dinge tut (die Umwelt zerstören, Kriege anzetteln, Morden usw.), und als ob er erst seit gestern wüsste, dass er für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich ist. Doch genau da liegt der Fehler in der Matrix. Ich glaube, der Grund weshalb wir nicht mit aller Kraft versuchen, den Umweltschutz zu unterstützen ist der, dass wir ihn zum Teil ganz einfach ablehnen. Der Planet ist nicht "nur" nett, er kann auch manchmal ganz schön gefährlich sein. Wieso sollte ich etwas meinem bedingungslosen Schutz unterstellen, von dem ich nicht mal weiß, ob es mich nicht später das eigene Leben kostet? Ich fürchte, da erwartet ihr zu viel von mir.


Du liebe Güte, der Welt ist es piepegal wie warm sie ist. Wenn wir all das fossile CO2 wieder in die Athmosphäre blasen, dann ist die Welt nur wieder da, wo sie vor ein paar Millionen Jahren schon mal war. Die Frage ist nur ob wir auf einer solchen Welt noch leben können.

Beim Klimaschutz geht es nicht darum, die Erde zu retten, es geht darum *UNS *zu retten. *UNSEREN LEBENSRAUM *zu retten.

Dinosaurier waren nicht aus Zufall so groß und schwer. Groß und schwer zu sein ist toll um nicht von ständigen Stürmen und Fluten weggeblasen zu werden. Und die weden wir auf der Erde (wieder) haben, wenn die Temperatur steigt.

Die Erde kann ohne den Menschen. Aber wir können nicht ohne Erde.


----------



## Worrel (27. September 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Einkaufen sollen wir in Zukunft verpackunslos, wie man den ganzen Mist nach Hause transportiert im schlecht fahrenden überfühlten ÖPNV, joar da redet dann auch keiner von.


Es gibt so Dinge, die heißen "Taschen" oder auch "Einkaufskörbe" - da kann man zuschraubbare Glasbehälter rein stellen oder auch sogenannte "Flaschen"...

... wo ist da bitte das Problem?!


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Du liebe Güte, der Welt ist es piepegal wie warm sie ist. Wenn wir all das fossile CO2 wieder in die Athmosphäre blasen, dann ist die Welt nur wieder da, wo sie vor ein paar Millionen Jahren schon mal war. Die Frage ist nur ob wir auf einer solchen Welt noch leben können.
> 
> Beim Klimaschutz geht es nicht darum, die Erde zu retten, es geht darum *UNS *zu retten. *UNSEREN LEBENSRAUM *zu retten.
> 
> ...


Hach Mensch, jetzt ist das schon wieder emotional so aufgebauscht. Das macht auf Dauer mein Herz nicht mit.

Lasst uns einfach alle ein gutes Verhältnis zu unserer Umwelt herstellen.


----------



## xaan (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Hach Mensch, jetzt ist das schon wieder emotional so aufgebauscht. Das macht auf Dauer mein Herz nicht mit.
> 
> Lasst uns einfach alle ein gutes Verhältnis zu unserer Umwelt herstellen.



Ich würde es ja gerne gelassen nehmen, wenn die Gelassenheit nicht unterm Strich in Nichtstun enden würde. Solange wir uns alle einig sind, dass etwas getan werden muss - und dass dann auch genug getan wird und kein Deut weniger - dann nehme ich es gerne gelassen.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja gerne gelassen nehmen, wenn die Gelassenheit nicht unterm Strich in Nichtstun enden würde.


Wer was verändern will, sollte bei sich selbst anfangen. Auf den Spruch bin ich selber gekommen.


----------



## xaan (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Wer was verändern will, sollte bei sich selbst anfangen. Auf den Spruch bin ich selber gekommen.



Das haste aus nem Glückskes, oder? Den Klimawandel kriegen wir nicht verhindert, indem wir alle auf E-Auto umsteigen. Nicht wenn der Strom mit denen wir die Dinger dann laden aus Kohlekraftwerken kommt...


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das haste aus nem Glückskes, oder? Den Klimawandel kriegen wir nicht verhindert, indem wir alle auf E-Auto umsteigen. Nicht wenn der Strom mit denen wir die Dinger dann laden aus Kohlekraftwerken kommt...


Na toll, wie das wohl die Leute finden, die sich für viel Geld son Kackding zugelegt haben?


----------



## xaan (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Na toll, wie das wohl die Leute finden, die sich für viel Geld son Kackding zugelegt haben?



Sorry, war da irgendwo ein Punkt auf den du hinaus wolltest? Ich kann keinen sehen.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Sorry, war da irgendwo ein Punkt auf den du hinaus wolltest? Ich kann keinen sehen.


Es muss ja einen Grund geben, warum die Käufer solcher Autos glauben, sie hätten etwas zur Umwelt beigetragen.

Was auch immer es war, es muss aufhören.


----------



## xaan (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Es muss ja einen Grund geben, warum die Käufer solcher Autos glauben, sie hätten etwas zur Umwelt beigetragen.
> 
> Was auch immer es war, es muss aufhören.



Was passieren muss ist, dass die alle Ökostrom kriegen. Und das Gleiche dann für die Heizungen in Gebäuden. Und das Gelcihe dann für die Industrie. Und dann Solarpanels verpflichtend auf das Dach von jedem neu gebauten Haus. Etc. Etc.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. September 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Na toll, wie das wohl die Leute finden, die sich für viel Geld son Kackding zugelegt haben?


Haben sie Pech gehabt. 


OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Wer was verändern will, sollte bei sich selbst anfangen. Auf den Spruch bin ich selber gekommen.


Die Wahrheit liegt - wie eigentlich immer - irgendwo dazwischen. 

Als einzelner Mensch kann ich meinen Teil durchaus dazu beitragen. Plastikverbrauch reduzieren, weniger Fleisch essen, Strecken auch mal zu Fuß oder mitm Fahrrad zurück legen (sofern es machbar ist). Seinen Teil bei tragen muss ja nicht heißen, komplett zu verzichten. Sich aber man die schiere Menge bewusst machen, die man konsumiert und verbraucht, und entsprechend handeln, ist kein Hexenwerk. 

Manchmal muss es schnell gehen. Da gibt es halt mal n Sandwich aus der Plastikverpackung oder das Auto muss her. Manchmal geht's nicht anders und das ist okay. Aber ansonsten spricht nichts dagegen, hier und dort nachhaltiger zu sein. Und das ist das einfachste, was man tun kann. 

Und wer kreativ ist, kann auch aus vermeintlichen Müll sogar Regale oder andere Dinge basteln. Hab ich z.B. aus einigen Konservendosen gemacht, die nun bei uns im Hort an der Wand oder von der Decke hängen und kleine Dinge beinhalten, wie etwa Stifte, kleine Pflanzen o.ä. 

Aber natürlich müssen auch Konzerne und Politik ran. Kohlekraftwerke sind nun mal nicht besonders umweltfreundlich. Autos sind in der Masse auch nicht umweltfreundlich. Usw. usw. Die Liste ist lang. Und hier muss man natürlich genauso ansetzen, wie der Einzelne bei sich selbst ansetzen muss.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (27. September 2021)

@xaan @MarcHammel Ich denke auch darauf läuft es hinaus. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Nur fürs Protokoll...


----------



## King-Cobra (27. September 2021)

Wenn wir alle mal ehrlich sind, dann müssen wir doch zugeben, dass das Ende vom Lied sein wird, das die Menschheit sich selbst ausrottet. Die einzige Frage ist, wie lange es noch dauert.
Egal ob links, rechts, religion, atheismus und whatever. Der Mensch, wie er ist, hat keine Chance zu überleben auf Dauer.
Vielleicht ist das der große Filter. Traurig, und faszinierend zugleich.
OT:
(@Loosa Verzeih mir, dass ich meine geplante Zeitspanne nicht einhalten konnte. Vielleicht bist du einer der Gründe dafür


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2021)

King-Cobra schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle mal ehrlich sind, dann müssen wir doch zugeben, dass das Ende vom Lied sein wird, das die Menschheit sich selbst ausrottet. Die einzige Frage ist, wie lange es noch dauert.
> Egal ob links, rechts, religion, atheismus und whatever. Der Mensch, wie er ist, hat keine Chance zu überleben auf Dauer.



Wahre Worte. Als Realist kann ich das unterschreiben.

*Terminator Melodie*


----------



## King-Cobra (27. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wahre Worte. Als Realist kann ich das unterschreiben.
> 
> *Terminator Melodie*


Aber hey, wir leben im Hier und Jetzt, haben Spaß an Computerspielen, und sollten nicht darüber nachdenken was kommen kann, was kommen wird. In diesem Sinne, *PROST! * Lebe jeden Tag, als wäre es dein Letzer. Auch wenn ich vieles für Umweltschutz, Gleichberechtigung, Frieden, Freundschaft und Solidarität tue - Es wird nichts ändern, außer dass ich MICH besser fühle. Peace, ich bin raus. 

*irgend ne epische weltuntergangsmelodie die seinesgleichen sucht*


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2021)

King-Cobra schrieb:


> *irgend ne epische weltuntergangsmelodie die seinesgleichen sucht*



Auch wenn viele den Film nicht mögen, die Musik passt: "Independance Day"


----------



## FYoshi (28. September 2021)

Es gibt zwei Ebenen
a) Die Hardware, welche nicht gerade das Stromsparen erfunden hat. Diese Ebene möchte ich auslassen.
b) Die Spiele als solches, welche ich kommentieren möchte.

Für mich sind Spiel gewissermaßen eine Flucht aus der Realität. Es tut einfach gut, ab und an nach einen anstrengenden Tag abzuschalten. Ich möchte in dieser Zeit nicht mit dem Elend dieser Welt konfrontiert sein. Klar, der Umweltaspekt macht in vielen Spielen Sinn, gerade wenn er nicht "hart aufs Auge" gedrückt wird z.B. Luftverschmutzung in Cities Skylines ist ein wichtiger Faktor, der aber gleichberechtigt zu anderen Faktoren steht. Ich möchte aber z.B. in Subbnautica keine Wale sehen, die in Fischernetzen ertrunken sind oder schwimmende Plastiktüten in Abzu. Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass diese Themen nicht aufgegriffen werden sollen. So sind für mich dedizierte Spiele der für mich beste Weg z.B. wenn der Krieg und die unfassbaren Konsequenzen in "This war of mine" dargestellt wird. So kann ich entscheiden, ob ich mich der Negativität aussetzten möchte. 
Lasst uns deshalb alle für eine besser Welt kämpfen und die Probleme, welche klar vorhanden sind, zusammen angehen, sodass wir irgendwann vielleicht Spiele haben, die zeigen wie wir aus den ganzen Dilemma herausgekommen sind. Träumen darf man ja noch.


----------

